# Perkins on Assurance of Adoption



## Prufrock (Jun 7, 2009)

I find Perkins to strike a wonderful yet exceedingly simple balance here. Like many other divines, Perkins does not march straight to the _syllogismus practicus_ for assurance of our election, or of our adoption in Christ, thus seeking a witness to the execution of the decree _outside_ of Christ and in us. Rather, he (as Calvin and others) states that assurance stems primarily from the Holy Spirit (or from faith); and it is only when this fails that we take recourse to looking into ourselves for signs to assure us.



> Here some will demand howe a man may be assured of his adoption, if he want the testimonie of the Spirit to certifie him thereof. Ans. Fire is knowne to be no painted but a true fire, by two notes: by heate, and by the flame: now if the case fall out that the fire want a flame, it is still knowne to be fire by the heate. In like manner, as I haue saide, there be two witnesses of our adoption: Gods Spirit, and our spirit. Now if it fall out that a man feele not the principall, which is the spirit of adoption, hee must then haue recourse to the second witnesse and search out in himselfe the signes & tokens of the santification of his owne spirit, by which he may certenly assure himselfe of his adoption; as wee know fire to be fire by the heat though it want a flame. _(from Exposition of the Creed; Predestination. p.344 in the collected works volume._


----------

